# Cardiology coding references



## CPCCODERII (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi all..
We are new to cardiology/cardiothoracic/cardiovascular coding and the two of us work for a 9 provider practice ranging in procedures from caths, open heart surgeries and electrophysiology.  We are looking for some informative and reliable coding references such as books, websites, newsletters, etc....  Any help would be appreciated as our CPT and Cpt reference guide dont give as much information as we feel we need at times while trying to learn ALL of these new cardiology, cardiovascular, cardiothoracic & EP procedures!!  

Thanks much!!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Z's is awsome. 

http://www.zhealthpublishing.com/medical_coding_books/index.asp

Medlearn has a compliance question every week and there is an archive of many, many cario questions

http://www.medlearn.com/questions/cardiology_arch.html

Ingenix Caridology/Cardiothoracic Surgery

http://www.shopingenix.com/Category/100036/100212/


----------



## haugen (Aug 18, 2011)

I use Coding Strategies,  CSI Navigator for: Comprehensive Cardiology.  I really like it and it helped alot to get my CCC certification.


----------

